

The sad state of the Raspberry Pi software ecosystem - thekeywordgeek
http://thekeywordgeek.blogspot.com/2015/04/the-sad-state-of-raspberry-pi-software.html

======
AdrianRossouw
To me, the only interesting things that could be in a pistore like that are
alternate distros (piplay, rasplex, retropie.. etc)

the open pandora had way more success with an 'app store', because it had a
uniform interface and niche community formed mostly around gaming.

[http://repo.openpandora.org/](http://repo.openpandora.org/)

That certainly doesn't have an officially sanctioned way to program for it.
Just a community oriented around it.

------
davidw
Like he writes, Linux has tons of software. Raspberry Pi is part of that
platform, not its own thing.

